# UFC 88: Breakthrough



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

What are your picks?

I have:

1.) Hendo beating Palhares.

2.) Franklin beating Hamill.

3.) Liddell beating Evans.

It's the fights of the old timers vs. the newcomers.

I think Hendo will KO Palhares.

Franklin will TKO Hamill.

Liddell will KO/TKO Evans.

.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

wow.... who'd of thought that rashad would knock him out that bad.... still wasnt moving during the official victory announcements...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

dogdonthunt said:


> wow.... who'd of thought that rashad would knock him out that bad.... still wasnt moving during the official victory announcements...


Yeah, wow. I thought he was dead. Seriously.

That was one of the most brutal KO's I've ever seen.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

what'd you think of the kimbo fight..... I knew he had a weak chin from watching his youtube stuff.... and his ground game sucks too.... hes just got one helluva heavy hand.... not gonna get to far in mma.... time to go back to streetfighting.... or try get tyson to fight... or butterbean lol


----------

